# 3D Printed Bow



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

Very cool. Nicely done.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Very cool, I just got into 3D printing, this would be awesome to make!


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

love it


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

8 inch ATA must be a mathews


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

That's neat. Gotta ask...does it hit IBO?


----------



## Rem_308 (Nov 14, 2010)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7560611
> 
> View attachment 7560610
> 
> ...


That is about the coolest thing since pockets!! I’d buy one to have on my desk at work!!


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

Verminaters1967 said:


> 8 inch ATA must be a mathews


Still not as small as the new Ravin crossbows lol

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## Wncdeerhunter (Aug 21, 2007)

That’s awesome


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Cupid size bow. Just in time for Valentine's Day


----------



## T3RMNTR (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy crap that's cool !!

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Jan 29, 2021)

So so, what did you print it with and how does it shoot? I have a mix of PLA, TPU, PETG and some NylonX in my filament box and have been tempted by similar models..


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

With such a light draw weight, make sure you use 600 gr. Arrows and 20% + foc. That’s pretty cool, though.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I will hang it on the mirror in my truck


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

why not start a hobby business and sell Archery Swag to subsidize your hobby?


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cool.

Zingit is dyneema and thin diameter....might make a nice string, comes in colors.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

That is awesome!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

That’s awesome…….what kind of strand count will you use for the threads?


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Good choice going single cam. Tuning be a breeze


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## vincentn1818 (Nov 25, 2021)

wow, that actually looks sweet!


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

That thing is awesome. He needs to make some arrows for it and we can use it to shoot flies.


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

String Bender said:


> That thing is awesome. He needs to make some arrows for it and we can use it to shoot flies.


This! The flies in my warehouse in the summer won't know what hit em!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Here's another look. I'm looking at building some killer threads for this bad boy and maybe a sling. He says there's a quiver for it so I'll fletch a few skewers for arrows. This should be awesome.

Automan


----------



## suzukigs750ez (Jun 3, 2021)

Very cool! Single cam. Tell him awesome job!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm a firm believer that every bow needs a wrist sling.

Automan


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

A finger sling may be more appropriate for a bow of that statue

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> So so, what did you print it with and how does it shoot? I have a mix of PLA, TPU, PETG and some NylonX in my filament box and have been tempted by similar models..











Miniature Compound Bow by DonStick3l


Fully functional miniature compound bow for shooting skewers. Consists of 18 print parts, some M3 screws and nuts and two strings (Total cost ~ 3 - 4 $). A complete list of the parts required is attached in the files. Comes with completely illustrated assembly instructions as well as a guide for...




www.thingiverse.com





This should answer all your questions. 

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Clarification... In my first post I may have left everyone with the impression that my son designed that bow. He printed it from some programming he downloaded. It's still an awesome bow.

On the flip side... He's an extremely advanced plastic and metal injection mould builder who could machine out a mould and build you a thousand of them.

Automan


----------



## Forsythe (12 mo ago)

Seriously awesome. Can’t wait to see it with strings.


----------



## connor coper (12 mo ago)

Very nice and clearly done, so take it commercial level.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Last nite we talked over the phone and kicked around some ideas. He has some carbon fiber filament he could use and we could print a bow with a carbon riser.

Automan


----------



## msplitt (10 mo ago)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7560611
> 
> View attachment 7560610
> 
> ...


How did it end up shooting?! Very cool!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

We had a bit of a setback that we are fixing. The riser was printed from a carbon fiber filament. The layers didn't bond properly and I the riser blew up. We're building a new riser from different material and I'm going to modify the assembly procedures to make it stronger.

Automan


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Jan 29, 2021)

automan26 said:


> We had a bit of a setback that we are fixing. The riser was printed from a carbon fiber filament. The layers didn't bond properly and I the riser blew up. We're building a new riser from different material and I'm going to modify the assembly procedures to make it stronger.
> 
> Automan


I have an Ender3 Pro.

If it helps, to get the layers to stick I have to print NylonX out of a brass nozzle (yup). At 249 degrees on a 100 degree bed in an enclosure at 30mms.

And that is for lower tension applications like an auto sunvisor clip or bow sight lense holder.


----------



## till260578 (Aug 5, 2020)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7560611
> 
> View attachment 7560610
> 
> ...


That’s pretty awesome! What’s the #?! 😂


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> I have an Ender3 Pro.
> 
> If it helps, to get the layers to stick I have to print NylonX out of a brass nozzle (yup). At 249 degrees on a 100 degree bed in an enclosure at 30mms.
> 
> And that is for lower tension applications like an auto sunvisor clip or bow sight lense holder.


ThanX... I'll pass this along.

Automan


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Kids are amazing this day and age with technology


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

do you happen to have the files you could share?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

My son has them... I'll see what I can do.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Miniature Compound Bow by DonStick3l

Here's the link to the files to print this. My told me that the site has a glitch so all the files need to be downloaded one at a time, you they are all there, ready to be downloaded.

Automan


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice job I surprised no ones has recommended you a string builder for your bow


----------



## randomgnarkill (8 mo ago)

Draw Length?


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

automan26 said:


> We had a bit of a setback that we are fixing. The riser was printed from a carbon fiber filament. The layers didn't bond properly and I the riser blew up. We're building a new riser from different material and I'm going to modify the assembly procedures to make it stronger.
> 
> Automan


The wooden skewers didn't have enough spine. Should've used the sluminum ones


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice build. Automan, ya got him going in the right direction.


----------



## RedBeard22 (7 mo ago)

automan26 said:


> Miniature Compound Bow by DonStick3l
> 
> Here's the link to the files to print this. My told me that the site has a glitch so all the files need to be downloaded one at a time, you they are all there, ready to be downloaded.
> 
> Automan


Thanks! I have a printer at work and this'll give me something to "test" some print settings 😅


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7560611
> 
> View attachment 7560610
> 
> ...


Well that’s just neat! Well done


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

cute


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's cool. He did a great job


----------



## marknak357 (Jul 21, 2019)

Just put all the other projects for the printer on hold, and just started the riser print. Of course did not read the instructions or anything. Just adjusted the line thickness and wall and top and bottom layers and am going for it. Says 8 hours for this part. Using an Ender 3 S1 Pro with a Fulament build plate. Using PETG


----------



## BSmith_06 (6 mo ago)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7560611
> 
> View attachment 7560610
> 
> ...


----------



## BSmith_06 (6 mo ago)

That 3D printed bow is awesome!


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Jan 29, 2021)

marknak357 said:


> Just put all the other projects for the printer on hold, and just started the riser print. Of course did not read the instructions or anything. Just adjusted the line thickness and wall and top and bottom layers and am going for it. Says 8 hours for this part. Using an Ender 3 S1 Pro with a Fulament build plate. Using PETG


How is it coming along? I have an Ender 3 Pro myself.


----------



## neutronsplitter (Feb 21, 2014)

That’s awesome! I need to invest in one of those printers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Jan 29, 2021)

neutronsplitter said:


> That’s awesome! I need to invest in one of those printers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you don't shop for hours to find the best deal about $300 for and Ender3 Pro type printer and a roll of two different types of filament, PLA and PETG. Another $25 will get you some rubbery TPU filament to try to master also.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

And I thought the bug a salt was cool that could take down trophy rats!!


----------



## smetana_74 (6 mo ago)

How old is he? That’s pretty awesome!


----------

